
Mega-Apple update day brings upgrades to OS X, iOS, WatchOS, and tvOS - chris-at
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2015/12/mega-apple-update-day-brings-ugprades-to-os-x-ios-watchos-and-tvos/
======
stephgonnasteph
They really gotta start staggering these updates. I don't know anybody who
fancies spending half their day getting everything in order.

